# Looking for a place to pick blueberries



## Trouble (Apr 27, 2010)

*Surrey, Surrey/Delta Hoping to find them for $1 a pound. Think they are still $2 a pound. I can do Richmond if the price is right.*


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

My family and I went out to Krause Berry Farms in Langley. If you can drive out that far...it's on 248th. You'd have to get off at the 232nd exit and snake around to 248. Google them, they've gotta website. I think they were going for $1.75 a lb. for blueberries though.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Nobody's doing U-pick @ $1/lb. Under $2/lb yes. See lots on CL. 

I grow my own. Check with Pat (mykiss) cause his parents have a BB farm.


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Nobody's doing U-pick @ $1/lb. Under $2/lb yes. See lots on CL.
> 
> I grow my own. Check with Pat (mykiss) cause his parents have a BB farm.


yeah he have a whole berries farm behind his house in richmond.


----------



## Trouble (Apr 27, 2010)

*Ya but last time he was only selling them, not U picking them as far as I knew. Last year we got $1 a pound but if I wait they might all be gone. I have a few plants here, but they have been picked by the kids already. lol I want at least 10 pounds. Thanks*


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Ask Pat, cause i remember last year he post 2 prices one for ready to pick up and u pick price. He hasnt post anything this year that i know off better if u ask him


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

there is U-pick from Pat. I don't think it is $1 per pound. This year is not as good year as last year. BB is cheaper but this year, it looks like a short season so I don't think price will go down much.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

U Pick Organic Blueberries - No Sprays

Here's a $1.50/lb U-pick.


----------



## STANKYfish (Apr 21, 2011)

There was a couple places out in Abby for 1$ a lb. you pick.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Organic Blueberries. U-Pick. Saturdays Only. 8am to 2pm.

Someone just posted $1/lb U-pick.


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

That is awesome! We'll go next Sat for sure! Thanks a lot!


----------



## Trouble (Apr 27, 2010)

*I ended up buying some. 
The lady said there was none left on the buches in Surrey.*


----------

